# Guide Needed



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

In desperate need for a Pac Bay guide BSTG30B to complete a repair. My supplier is out of stock; if anyone has one to spare / sell / trade, or can tell me where I can get one I would be most greatful.

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Walt check your PM's.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Walt... give Barry "Dreamweaver" Weaver a call at 717-215-6945... he may be able to help you out... tell'em Dale gave you the number...


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the replies; guide located.

Walt


----------

